# Products for external trim



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The trim around the window is turning grey with age. What's the best products to refresh all the trim ?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Check the link..

Trim Cleaners & Dressings | Car Care & Detailing Products


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Gave it a go....*

I have used the Nanolex trim rejuvenator from the link above, as you can see from the pics my trims looked shot. 
Door trim before










I thought about replacing them but decided to try to refurb then first, nothing to lose really. I masked up the paintwork then used 200 grit sandpaper on the trim keeping it wet using plenty of water. Then it was just a case of drying it off and applying 2 coats of Nanolex.

after










Rear window moulding before










Same again as above

after










They look not to bad considering I didn't spend much time on them. I'll just need to see how long it lasts, hopefully quite a few washes.


----------

